# I NEED SOME SERIOUS HELP FROM VETERANS WHO'VE HAD CHEVY GASSERS And Yes It's My Fault



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Ok I Am Very Pressed for Time I'm hoping For a Miracle of someone who happened to have had this ******* Bizarre, Twisted Prohlem.
I Will Respond, I can Take a Joke and Please Help Me If You Can I'll Be Brief.

Truck: 2001 Chevy Silverado 2500hd 6.0 Gasser. 160k miles or potentially 240k due to a douchebags rolling back the ****.

Problem: Intermittent Violent Stalling When "HOT" Only. As Well as MPG Loss Significantly.

Here is My What I Did Section Before You Yell at Me For Making a Help Me Post Lol. Not like I'm asking how to get the local Walmart hahaha.

Oh and this truck ONLY DOES THIS UNDER LOAD LIKE MY PLOW AND SALT LOL. Perfect

So as any budget based guy, I started with ignition. Found 2 Ignition Wire's Boots Weren't Even Properly In Connection With The Plug.
So They're Cheap I Got Some Spark Plugs, Iridium and Gapped to the New .04" mark. Unless that's my problem the old .06" hmm.
Anyway, Then Since 2 Ignition Wire's Were Shot I Just Bought an 8 Pack. Removed it from the Problem. I'm going out in the dark after this post to check the coil packs harnesses etc.
I've had very intermittent codes varying from PCM comm failure to CKP Sensor Performance, to Well Knock too Obviously.
I plugged in my laptop btw highly recommend obdwiz it has a learning curve I'm finding but it is cheap and powerful. Uses computing power through usb. And yes it has a command Section.

So my thoughts....
I need to get to the store maybe Walmart if they even have it point is I don't have a fuel gauge. Just to rule that out. I also just fully cleaned the throttle body but did not replace the

What's Stranger, the Tune-up did Start lowering the lean ltft's but did not fix the problem. I wouldn't say it's getting worse but it is Consistent.

I may have left details out but I'm trying to ******* do some of my contacts do I'm just staying up researching and testing.

Maybe I'm just an idiot feel free to call me one if you give me hekp I greatly appreciate it. Truly.

And I will be responsive on this thread due to urgency so I can test things as their thought of.

I have faith in both you guys busting my balls and giving sound advice where I come from that's a great deal
Tom
The Snow Punishers


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Ok I'm thinking it's lean from partially clogged injectors and could use coil packs. Only question is will they have it and will it work


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

My head hurts after reading that. I think you need to take it to a shop...


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

What....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Slow down and start over...

You did plugs, but you did not gap them correctly? Is that what I got out of all that?

Have you cleaned your mass air sensor?


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

The Snow Punishers said:


> Intermittent Violent Stalling When "HOT" Only. As Well as MPG Loss Significantly.
> 
> ONLY DOES THIS UNDER LOAD LIKE MY PLOW AND SALT LOL. Perfect
> 
> I wouldn't say it's getting worse but it is Consistent.


Initial thoughts...
Sounds like an exhaust restriction to me.
I'd probably start with a vacuum gauge, and then maybe a fuel pressure check.

I'm no Chevy guy though so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Mebes said:


> Initial thoughts...
> Sounds like an exhaust restriction to me.


I was wondering about the possibility of a plugged cat.

Edit: (I'm not a mechanic)


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

That was my initial thought...
I have also seen the cat break apart on the inside and plug the muffler back in the early 90's.
Was pretty easy to see with the vacuum gauge as I recall.

Popping off the exhaust right before the cat fixed the problem immediately.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Mebes said:


> That was my initial thought...
> I have also seen the cat break apart on the inside and plug the muffler back in the early 90's.
> Was pretty easy to see with the vacuum gauge as I recall.
> 
> Popping off the exhaust right before the cat fixed the problem immediately.


I heard people used to "rod the cat". Never did it myself.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Ok I'll write up a clear post sorry that was rushed thanks for responding I'll give a summary now


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

So: truck listed above.
Ok I read that and I'm surprised you guys didn't rag on me harder lol.
Ok. *PROBLEM*:
• Intermittent and Seemingly Random Bucking, Loss of All Power and RPM jumps around like a motherfu****. But it Only Does this after the Engine Gets to Full Temp. And additionally, ONLY WHEN I have the Plow on (extra load) and I keep a lot of weight in the bed (salt) . But never had this happen.

• Significant MPG losses.

• CKP Sensor Performance Code Sometimes Appears and I've Also Read From My Laptop anything From a Knock Code to Tranny position.

• Very Low Idle.

• Truck Came With Dual Exhaust Dual Muffler. 3" Unsure if Relevant. This guy who had this truck did not ,Well let's just say ***k him.

So: *What I've Attempted:

• *Was Only at Hot Driving so started working on Ignition. (New Plugs [Iridium, Gapped all to .04"])
• Replaced All Ignition Wire's AcDelco.
- 2 Had Busted Unknowingly so Dod a Tune 
Up. 
• Thoroughly Cleaned Throttle Body New Gasket.

As For Fuel there is some bull******* aftermarket filter I am taking out and putting in ACDelco just because at this point I can't be getting parts that are not True GM for diagnosis.

I'm getting a Gauge today to check Rail Pressure. Both at idle and WOT

I Also thought it Probably isn't the Pump Because it DOES NOT happen with the plow off not once.

*Notes:
*
The Truck Has Thrown a Low Idle Code also twice.
450rpm at idle. I ended up getting a tune just so it powered my alternator (250amp[audio, inverter etc])
This produces 200A at Idle or is Rated Too. Custom made.

I am on here because I don't have enough to take it in, I follow feedback very well and am confident the knowledge on this site will help solve this.
I also can't afford to keep replacing parts

Better? Lmaolowblue:


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

I s


the Suburbanite said:


> I heard people used to "rod the cat". Never did it myself.


I should check out cat condition. I have a professional scan tool USB and admittedly am still leaelear how to use it.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> My head hurts after reading that. I think you need to take it to a shop...


Lmao I wish I had money to. Maybe in 5 years I can afford that


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

TJS said:


> What....


Sorry man I made this post on the side of the highway after stalling.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> Slow down and start over...
> 
> You did plugs, but you did not gap them correctly? Is that what I got out of all that?
> 
> Have you cleaned your mass air sensor?


Yes I have cleaned the mass air sensor delicately and installed in right direction. The plugs are properly gapped to .04" gm new gap.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Mebes said:


> Initial thoughts...
> Sounds like an exhaust restriction to me.
> I'd probably start with a vacuum gauge, and then maybe a fuel pressure check.
> 
> I'm no Chevy guy though so take it with a grain of salt.


Hey thanks for the tip. How would I properly diagnose it if it's intermittent or would that not matter? Appreciate it


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

the Suburbanite said:


> I was wondering about the possibility of a plugged cat.
> 
> Edit: (I'm not a mechanic)


How would I diagnose that and wouldn't it be less intermittent than?


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Mebes said:


> That was my initial thought...
> I have also seen the cat break apart on the inside and plug the muffler back in the early 90's.
> Was pretty easy to see with the vacuum gauge as I recall.
> 
> Popping off the exhaust right before the cat fixed the problem immediately.


Hmm interesting possibility... I'm a novice at vacuum systems I have a gauge how can I properly diagnose this specifically? Thank you so much


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

what are the codes? This will help


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I have 3 6.0s 

Only problems ever were plug wires, a few coils, and egr solenoid in the front and underneath.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Can you post the codes that keep showing up and or are set? 

If we get codes, we might have something to go on.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You have engine position sensor code. These mainly fail under hot operating temps. Replace it.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

The Snow Punishers said:


> Hmm interesting possibility... I'm a novice at vacuum systems I have a gauge how can I properly diagnose this specifically? Thank you so much


Based on your new more detailed description I no longer think this is an exhaust restriction problem so the vacuum gauge is no longer required.

Sounds more like an ignition problem now.
Coil pack(s) getting hot and cutting out, or crank and/or cam sensor issue (whatever Chevy uses for ignition timing) like @Randall Ave  suggested above.

If you are getting multiple random misfire codes it's most likely a sensor.
If you are getting misfire codes on a specific cylinder then you need to swap the coil to a different cylinder and see if the code follows the coil.

Don't forget to post all codes as suggested above.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> You have engine position sensor code. These mainly fail under hot operating temps. Replace it.


I trust that I'll get it. You have to renore starter on a Silverado no? I'll update when I get an acdelco one


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Mebes said:


> Based on your new more detailed description I no longer think this is an exhaust restriction problem so the vacuum gauge is no longer required.
> 
> Sounds more like an ignition problem now.
> Coil pack(s) getting hot and cutting out, or crank and/or cam sensor issue (whatever Chevy uses for ignition timing) like @Randall Ave  suggested above.
> ...


Just the crankshaft position which is apparently a known to go on my truck I'll order and update


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Only code is when it stalls crankshaft position sensor performance I will see if wires got hot


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I would at least bring it in and pay for an hour or two of diagnostics. Had similar problems with my 8.1 and nobody but the dealer could even retrieve the codes ,one shop borrowed a 30K scanner and even he couldn't locate problem. I'm a classic throw parts at it guy, its a bad and expensive habit ! Wish I could help, but it would be just guessing.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The Snow Punishers said:


> I trust that I'll get it. You have to renore starter on a Silverado no? I'll update when I get an acdelco one


I am sure there is a Tube You vid on it.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Dude slowwww down, Your slanguage seems methy.

No one can understand what you are saying.

There has to be codes. Go to autozone or wherever and get it scanned.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Methy......

Newest adjective to my vernacular..


lol


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Have you tryed adjusting your idle to the correct rpm? Compression test? Misfires can happen from poor compression.

Theres prety much a test procedure for every sensor and it dosnt start with replacing the sensor. Get a book/internet manual and a DVOM.

Your CPS crank position sensor could be keeping the idle low. It stalling could be just from a low idle also.

I own a 2002 6.0l. Knock sensors are also known on this and the 5.3l but i wouldnt start there.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

might be an ecm problem....sounds like it needs to be in the hands of a tech savy person


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

this i don't understand it may be this or that just go to trusted mechanic


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Tom, any luck/fix yet / come back ?.. Just wondering if u did a fuel pressure test, when running hot the gauge should be approx. 55-65 ?


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

You dont learn a thing by always taking it somewhere. Whos going to beable to repair your vehicle at 1am on a sunday when its snowing?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Brettny said:


> You dont learn a thing by always taking it somewhere. Whos going to beable to repair your vehicle at 1am on a sunday when its snowing?


 With the newer trucks unless its an obvious mechanical issue you're basically screwed and at the mercy of some computer geek with a 100,000 $ computer ! Or you keep throwing parts at it till you go insane and there's no turning back. And the end result is you never return to the post you started due to a broken spirit ! Just talking from experience


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey, I gotta make a few bucks toooo.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Brettny said:


> You dont learn a thing by always taking it somewhere. Whos going to beable to repair your vehicle at 1am on a sunday when its snowing?


and were do you get parts that late night ?


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Point is that if you understand how things work you won't need parts at 1am.

S


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Brettny said:


> You dont learn a thing by always taking it somewhere. Whos going to beable to repair your vehicle at 1am on a sunday when its snowing?


While its good to have the knowledge to do your own repairs, from a business owner perspective its better to have options like a backup truck or subcontractor rather than spending frustrating hours wrenching on a truck. Have a trained technician repair it and spend your time elselswhere like running the business.


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Had an '05 that lost oil pressure according to the gauge anyway. Engine ran rough and idle speed was low. If you drove it like an old lady it didn't seem too bad but put it to work and every thing changed. It turned out to be a dirty plugged up oil pressure sensor. Now I am not saying that's your problem but you could be having a problem with some sensor as well that when it gets hot starts to act up. I hate taking things to a mechanic too but I am thinking you might have too. 
I run only new any more so warranty can fix it. Hate wrenching as I am getting to old.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

The Snow Punishers said:


> Only code is when it stalls crankshaft position sensor performance I will see if wires got hot


Can you post the codes you have or have seen here? I'd like to see if I can be of some help. Just telling us you have codes _doesn't let us know_ what codes you have.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

What do the fuel trims look like?


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Did you check the codes? 
Anyone who is going to do there own work should at least own a $50 code reader. Even small scan tools are under $300 now.


----------

